# Approaching intimidating coworker...



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm finding out that I've having an avoidance problem when it comes to approaching the paralegal I talked about last week. I should approach her and ask if she has work for me, but I'm suspecting she doesn't since she hasn't called me. I'm thinking she'll snap or be rude, or that she'll give me an assignment I don't know how to do, giving her another opportunity to be condescending. Ugh. 

This feels like a Level 5 task, and I feel like a Level 2 or 3!

GOAL: Approach her!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

UPDATE: She actually passed by my cubicle and said hi. I didn't see her coming, but I quickly returned the greeting in a friendly way. I shouldn't dismiss this event. She wasn't being nasty.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ardrum

Are you reading my journal or something? I'm having this exact same problem! I need to phone people out on the oil platform I work for and find it very intimidating. I think that you have hit the nail on the head - you are thinking that she would contact you if she had work for you, but it wont seem bad if you ask. You will seem keen and show that you can handle work - it will prove something to her.

I say go for it - and I will make the phone calls I need to make too!!

Ross


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Approaching intimidating coworker...*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Ardrum
> 
> Are you reading my journal or something? I'm having this exact same problem! I need to phone people out on the oil platform I work for and find it very intimidating. I think that you have hit the nail on the head - you are thinking that she would contact you if she had work for you, but it wont seem bad if you ask. You will seem keen and show that you can handle work - it will prove something to her.
> 
> ...


I will freely admit that I'm having a fairly significant avoidance problem with this one. I've also noticed though that putting this off is starting to (or will soon) make me more anxious.

It's time to do it today. I've run into her a few times in the past week, and she said hello in a friendly way. I can't speculate that she's pretending, as that is not clear. It's going to happen today. I'm going to get out of my seat, FORCE my body to her office, and ask her if there is anything I can help her out with this morning. If she doesn't have anything for me, fine... at least I tried.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

WOOOHOOOO!!! I did it!!! This was a really tough one.. I'll elaborate in Triumphs section... WHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

